# Poll: enneagram + socionics



## ColdWindsRising (Feb 11, 2016)

I started learning Socionics not so long ago, but I wanted to find more about the correlation between Enneagram and Socionics Quadra. Your emotional life and your group behavior should be related, shouldn't they? But I found hardly anything about these two on the internet (only on Socionics and MBTI, or MBTI and Enneagram).
I spontaneously associated some quadra's with some Enneagramtypes: Nine - Alpha, Four - Beta, One - Delta etc.
I'm a Four and a Beta, and I feel like it works together very well.
Could you indicate your own Enneatype and Socionics type in the poll, or mention them in a comment?
Or tell me which Enneatypes you associate with which quadra.

Edit: Due to limitations of the number of poll options, I've only made options for Alpha and Beta for now. Maybe I will make one for Gamma/Delta later on.


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

I am a 3w4 and a Delta.


----------



## ColdWindsRising (Feb 11, 2016)

gritglossandrainbows said:


> I am a 3w4 and a Delta.


Just wondering, do you feel like this is a common combination? Are many Threes in Delta?


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm not too familiar with Socionics. My assumption is that you're more likely to find ESTj 3s than ENFp 3s. But that's based on what I learned in MBTI. 

You may have to disregard my previous input BTW. I basically almost always test an an NT type in MBTI tests. Normally, I reason away my test results, but I just took my first Socionics test after I posted on your thread and it said I'm a LIE-Ni ENTj. So, at this point, my input as an ENFP/Delta 3w4 is potentially useless and at the same time I'm not ready to declare myself a ENTj-Ni subtype without being sure about it. Sorry :/

I hope you find what you're looking for though!


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

ColdWindsRising said:


> Just wondering, do you feel like this is a common combination? Are many Threes in Delta?


3s are quite beta when it comes to the stereotype of the type


----------

